# General > Politics >  The Future

## squidge

The Politics Forum is stirring again. 

Its a time of change in in the U.K. and Scotland. Without using the words "Brexit" "EU" "independence" "Westminster" "referendum" or "Holyrood" or the names of any political party post the sort of policies, ideals and society that you would want for Scotland as we head forward into the 2020s. 

Think about the sort of society that we are living in now, is it everything you want it to be? Think about energy choices, social care, taxation, social security, education and health  and maybe less emotive issues like drainage, roads, air travel, street lighting.... 

Lets see if we can do it without falling out!

----------


## The Horseman

A 'Q'..........how much money does Scotland get from the Oil rigs in the North Sea?
What will happen with the ones on the West side of Shetland?
I understand the provisioning of said Oil rigs comes from other Countries......Holland etc.
Thankx...

----------


## squidge

Scotland doesn't get any money direct from the oil rigs as all revenue goes directly to the UK pot Money comes back to Scotland via the Barnett Formula but this is a formula not based on income but on spend. 

What would you like to see happen to the rigs on the West side of Shetland?

----------


## The Horseman

Yes I understand some of the issues, and hopefully some of the Oil Money goes to Scotland but it seems very complicated, whether it be at 9 or 90%.
I worry that with the advent of non internal combustion engines, oil will within the next 20 years or so, not be in such demand.  Plus it reads that Oil production is falling.   
Who 'owns' the area West if the Shetland, the newer fields?   That would answer your Q.
I always felt that Scotland would lose more than it will gain by severing from the UK.   I understand why people would want to get away from Brussels but why does Scotland want to accept what is unacceptable!
Would the loss of Trident and the Air bases not keep 'us' attached?
It is a great thought to be independent, but is it logical?

----------

